# small transfer and large press...problem?



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi, I asked this in past and cannot locate my post or the response. I am sorry. 

I have a Geo Knight DC16x20 (got a great deal used)
I have plans for both large and small transfers (as small as 2 inch x 2 inch) will the 16x20 do the job. I know it will be inefficient but 

1. will I still get a good press with large press surface and small transfer. I bought silicone pads so I can raise surface area

2. In theory can someone evenly press a transfer across a seam? I assume it will crack but would you still have even pressure with the thin seam? 

thank you all!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Yes, you should get a good press.

2. I think you will still have even pressure on a thin seam but cracking will probably occur.


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks for your time!

would you use the silicone pad to raise the transfer or better to simply lay t-shirt directly onto platon?

thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here's your post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t640969.html#post3470401


----------



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

splathead said:


> Here's your post http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t640969.html#post3470401


Hey thanks so much!!!


----------

